# "The Fog Machine" timer instructions?



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anybody have a fog machine timer like this one or know how to use it?

One came with a fogger I won from eBay, and either it's broken or I can't figure it out. I can't find any instructions anywhere online.

I plugged the fogger's power cable into the AC outlet on the timer, and then plugged the timer's control cable into the fogger's control port, and plugged the timer's AC plug (I've never seen a timer with an AC plug) into the wall. I set it for 15 minutes and pushed the "activate" button.

All it seems to do is continually cycle through warm-up and fogging, as if it was a button-type control with the button taped down.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks! :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

marcus .. it's hard to read but I think it says gemmy ..why dont you email them and see if they will send you instructions (and hope it is still available)


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lilly said:


> marcus .. it's hard to read but I think it says gemmy ..why dont you email them and see if they will send you instructions (and hope it is still available)


Yes, it is Gemmy, but I couldn't find any mention of this thing anywhere on their site, or anywhere on the Internet at all. I wonder if it's old, or just a huge failure. ;-)

Anyway, it seems to me now that even if it DOES work properly, it still doesn't have the functionality I want, so I'm going to gut it and rewire it (thanks to Brad's suggestion over here.)

Thanks anyway, Lilly!


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

Fog is freaky.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

That is how the timers work, they just activate the fog pump in the time interval that you set.


----------

